# What happens to points.



## Jim G. (Sep 26, 2014)

If I pay off and cancel a AGR Chase card that has always been in good standing do the points that have already been awarded and in my AGR account remain there until I use them, they expire, or I take a trip to keep them current.

Thanks...


----------



## Ryan (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 26, 2014)

Ryan answered your question! Mine is Why do you want to cancel the Card? No Annual Fee and lots of us use several Cards for various things but keep the AGR MC for Amtrak use!

If your Card isn't the World Card you might see about upgrading which will give you a Bigger Credit Line and Lower Interest Rates !( paying off Balances is always a good idea!)


----------



## amamba (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah I don't really use my AGR card that much anymore (I have moved on to the Barclay World Mastercard) but I keep it open and use it once in a while. I don't see the point in cancelling it since its a no-fee card.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 26, 2014)

Plus, it makes your debt-to-credit ratio look good, and it helps with the average age of your accounts (provided it's been open for a while).


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 26, 2014)

And also, as long as "you have it in your wallet" (that is open) you earn a 5% rebate on ANY trip redemptions!


----------



## neutralist (Sep 27, 2014)

yes, also idle credit cards a target for identity theft so you should use your AGR card often, such as paying your quarterly 1040-ES tax.


----------



## jis (Sep 27, 2014)

Doesn't one have to pay an additional fee to pay taxes using credit cards?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes you do. Most companies include the transaction fees in their prices (that is they pay them for you), the IRS adds it separately. That is why you may see (for example) a gas price of "$3.59 Cash, $3.69 Credit". You must pay the transaction fee.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 28, 2014)

For a card (not the AGR) I never use, I keep it active by automatically having my wife's few mail order medications charged to it. Couple of times a year it gets used and it, like all my cards, get paid off immediately.

Going to make a killing on my AGR. Having to put in a new HVAC in the house. $11.5K. Half down and half on work completion. First half went on AGR. I'll pay that off before it is due by sending a echeck immediately so the next CC bill is not high (or hurting credit) then do the same for the rest. Just as easy as paying by check but I actually have more protection. And I get all those points! Nearly 12,000!


----------



## reppin_the_847 (Oct 3, 2014)

With all the hoops I had to jump through to get a Chase Amtrak card (and the fact that I benefit from train travel), I don't think I could ever get rid of mine. The only exception is if I one day got a more exclusive card with Amtrak point conversion opportunities such as the Chase Sapphire Preferred card.

Just an FYI for those of you trying to get this card. I had a Chase Freedom card & a Chase Slate card previously, and I managed to get the two credit lines combined & migrated over into an Amtrak card (in turn canceling the Freedom & Slate cards). It took a lot of different steps though. I had to "apply" fresh for the Amtrak card. I had gotten rejected due to various reasons. Then I wrote the letter asking for the "reconsideration". I explained what I was trying to do and they managed to finalize the process for me. I've never looked back. I've gotten way more ROI out of the Amtrak card than I did from the Chase Freedom card.


----------

